
Have Linux kernel hackers sold out?  - monkeygrinder
http://www.computerworlduk.com/community/blogs/index.cfm?entryid=2753&blogid=14
======
E5Rebel
Good blog post. Linux developers are being paid and deserve to be paid. It is
not purism that matters, it is survival for people doing great work.

